# LT1000 ignition questions



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

I posted initially a few days ago. That problem is resolved.

My tractor won’t start. Again. I have a Briggs and Stratton 31C707 17.5 hp engine. After doing some research I may have narrowed the problem to the coil. I took the coil off. It has a fair amount of rust, as does the flywheel. I tested for resistance and got 4 ohms. Does this seem normal? Will cleaning the rust have any effect on its operation? I am not a mechanic, but I am not afraid to do things that I am capable of doing.
Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It couldn't hurt the rust could be mis- placing the spark. Plug not getting the full spark. The ignition switches on them aren't the best either. But before you start replacing parts check all your safety switches first. I know there is 1 on the seat, and one on the brake arm area. Make sure the brake arm one is lining up correctly with the part on the brake rod that depresses the switch. But as mentioned cleaning that rust off the coil, and flywheel magnet won't hurt either. It might even fix it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Also listen for the click noise when you turn the key on. It's the fuel shutoff solnoid. If it clicks that means it is working.


----------



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for your responses.

The problem has been taken care of. I spoke with a very knowledgeable parts manager at a dealership. He told me exactly what you did. I located all three switches, and they all tested OK. (I had replaced the ignition switch a few years ago.) I put the new magneto coil on, replaced the spark plug, and put a new fuel filter and gas line on; the engine fired up immediately. 

I noticed when I was using the tractor yesterday that the engine does not respond to the throttle control. I know the cable works, because I can see the linkage move when I move the control. The manual cautions me against trying to make any adjustments if I am not sure what I am doing. Any suggestions?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it running. Check the cable at the carb there is some adjustment that can be made there. If you have the manual follow the throttle cable adjustment procedure. I did on mine, and it made a ton of difference in the way it had full power to operate. Might want to check but I think it should be 3600 rpm at full throttle.


----------

